# [Heisec] Vorratsdatenspeicherung in der Polizeipraxis



## Newsfeed (6 Oktober 2012)

Beim Grünen Poizeikongress plauderte ein BKA-Beamter aus dem Nähkästchen: Nur dank der auf Vorrat gespeicherten Verbindungsdaten sei es gelungen, einen Hacker dingfest zu machen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

